# Trying to decide: standard or mini?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Attyanne said:


> What I am looking for: a calm, sweet dog who wants to cuddle and be with me. While I am prepared for daily walks and games of fetch in the yard, I don't want a hyper dog who barks at everything. I do, however, want a dog who will bark to alert me when someone is at the door.


Welcome to the forum! I don't have any experience with standards, but the paragraph above perfectly describes our mini, Beau. There are lots of generalizations floating around about how standards are this and minis are that, but poodles are individuals (and how!), and in the end it all comes down to the temperment of the particular puppy.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd have to say that your description fits my 11 month old spoo love to a T. He is the sweetest and most cuddly dog that I have ever had. He's still a bit nutty outdoors and needs a good long play every day but otherwise he's a giant curly lapdog. Maneb I'm sick he curls up on me all day long and if I get up he trots behind me at my feet. I've never had a mini but I'm sure that they're just as amazing


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think temperament is largely decided by genetics, combined with nurture, especially in the first few months. So if you meet and like the puppy's parents (and other relatives if you possibly can), take notice of the breeder's estimate of the pups' temperament, and follow sensible procedures when raising the dog, you have a good chance of getting the dog you want, regardless of the size. People post on here about their excessively velcro dogs of both sizes, and their aloof, rather stand offish dogs of both sizes ....

As an example, Poppy is a toy, which have the reputation of being yappy, hyper, etc, etc. She is still a little more nervous than I would like, although careful socialisation has made a huge difference, and she is still gaining in confidence. She is very, very snuggle, very portable, playful outside but remarkably calm inside, and although she does yap when other dogs in the neighbourhood set her off, or someone comes to the door, she is easily hushed.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Personalities really run the gamut. My mini is sweet, but not cuddly. He loves me and always wants to be near me, but doesn't prefer to lie in my lap.

He is active and energetic, but I would not call him hyper. He does bark to alert, and we have to work to teach him what is appropriate alerting and what is too much. He's doesn't mindlessly bark, though, it's always in response to a sound.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*My two Cents*

I worked for years in the pet business, as a groomer and grooming instructor. I have come upon some very nice toy and mini poodles (beautiful with great temperments). 
But out of all the poodle dogs I groomed or had contact with, the best all around were Standards. They are a large dog, but I personally like that aspect. 
I recently purchased a Red Standard and we are delighted with her. She is not hyper in any sense of the word but loves a good long walk and some fetch in the yard. She is content to stay by your feet while you are working too. 

Best!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I have run into one aggressive standard poodle in my life, and that was recently in an agility class. We were snowed out of two classes over the winter, so the instructor offered a make-up class in which members of two different classes were present. One of the teams from this other class consisted of a young woman with a very lively standard poodle. I'm guessing it was a young dog, maybe 2 or 3 years old. 

This dog, while running the course off leash, suddenly took it into his head to come charging at Casey, while we were quietly waiting along the fence. It was not a friendly, poodle-zoomie sort of thing, but was actually aggressive. Casey tried to run away but since I had him on leash, and didn't think fast enough to drop it, the other dog was on him in a second.

We got this dog off with no harm done, but it was scary. I have never seen a standard act like that before.

As I watched the owner and the dog throughout the rest of the class, it was clear that she did not have very good control over him, for whatever reason. He pulled on the leash if she tried to give guidance that way. When he was unleashed, he sometimes focused on her, sometimes ran off wherever he pleased, as she tried to practice various combinations of obstacles.

Just throwing this out as a cautionary tale: don't assume that all standards are nice, biddable, dogs. Do as much temperament testing and/or looking at the parents' temperaments as you can before deciding on one. A mini poodle up to no good can usually be restrained very easily; a standard, with the increased height and weight, can be a different story.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I have never had a standard but I have had lots of dogs. I got a Golden. I asked for the quietest bitch and I got a rather rowdy one. I think it has a lot to do with how YOU are. When my boys were young and rowdy, all the dogs I had were like that. I had a rough Collie and in the end I gave her to a friend who had other rough Collies - when the dog lived with me she was rowdy. When she moved to my friend who had no young children - the dog was quiet. 

Lucy usually wants to be with me. So do the Shih-tzus. But in the evening all three of them will often sit on the sofa in the living room and I am down here on the computer. When I sit on the sofa, the Shih-tzus sit right beside me, but Lucy chooses to sit up the other end of the sofa. She is not a cuddly dog.

I am sure the others are right -- it depends on the dog!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a mini. I live in a suburban house with a large yard on less than an acre. I thought the standards were beautiful but I did not want such a large dog. Though my husband walks the dog, plays with him, etc. I am the major caretaker. I got a mini because I wanted to be able to lie easily with the dog. When I am on the couch he often comes up and lays down on my abdomen or legs. He also sits easily on the couch next to me. I know you can of course cuddle a standard, but I like the idea of the whole dog cuddling. My mini is not that small anymore and still growing. We think he is the perfect size. Also, in the house, while still being contained because he is 97% but not 100% toilet trained, I have him in the kitchen and den. Fine for him, might be too small for a standard. As far as tempermant goes, it depends on the dog and how you raise him. Mine has a great tempermant and he has gotten compliments about that. We are training him and he is mild mannered. At times he zooms around like a crazy but that is the puppy thing and admired for what it is. We are able to walk miles with him which we like and still have more of the "lap dog" experience. He plays ball and fetch until we are too tired to continue, yet he also stays quiet and relaxes. Either way you can't go wrong, but for us, size was the issue.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

And by the way, he does not bark much at all, except at a squirrel or sometimes if he hears a faraway dog. That has not been a problem.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

When it comes to temperament it is largely genetic combined with the way the puppy/dog is brought up. Go with the breeder that shows her dogs, does all the health testing, temperament testing (usually at 7 weeks) and show evaluation (usually at 8 weeks). The good breeder will know his/her dogs and will know her puppies well. You also want to see the parents or at least the mother of the litter. They are a good indication how the puppies will turn out.

As far as standard or mini, it's a personal choice. The only thing that I do know is that when puppies are young, they are energetic, sometimes very!!! But it's a misconception to think that standard puppies are more active than minis. Minis are every bit as energetic, even more so, than standards. That's why they are the preferred size by people who do agility. 

Whatever the size of the poodle you chose, number one is to pick the right breeder.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

You might also want to consider the Moyen/Klein poodles. We decided the miniatures were too small for stairs and jumping on the bed and the standards were bigger than I wanted so we got a Moyen. They run 25-35 pounds. I have read conflicting reports whether they are just a standard X Miniature or a separate breed. Mine is Std X Miniature. It is kind of the best of both worlds.

They are not recognized by the AKC, though they are in Europe. They are also not as widely available but they are available.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

If anyone is interested in a moyen/klein size poodle, you might want to read this thread (pages 2 to 4) regarding this size: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/12739-please-help-advice-dog-selection-2.html

Also, Vinnie on this forum is a klein poodle (and a dreamy one at that!).


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

sschoe2 said:


> We decided the miniatures were too small for stairs and jumping on the bed.


Miniature poodles are extremely active and athletic, as well as sturdy. Jumping on and off beds and running the stairs are no problem for a mini. Minis can be stellar agility dogs. They are not fragile at all.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> If anyone is interested in a moyen/klein size poodle, you might want to read this thread (pages 2 to 4) regarding this size: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/12739-please-help-advice-dog-selection-2.html
> 
> Also, Vinnie on this forum is a klein poodle (and a dreamy one at that!).



Vinnie say thanks!! We think he's pretty handsome :biggrin:


----------



## Deb Caz (Oct 21, 2011)

Can you tell me where you found your pup?
I have been on the hunt for new pup for about a month. Looking for a Moyen, preferably, and came across your post. I am happy to travel to find the right dog.
Can you point me in the right direction?
Thanks so much,
Deb C


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two standard pups aren't hyper either...well I should say, Indy isn't, lol. Maddy isn't really either but she is the restless one who can escape anything and will look for all kinds of mischief, including provoking her sister until there is a scrap. But just recently (they are 5 months old now) they stopped the incessant wrestling and play growling/barking. What a relief! They still love to play and run, but for a while there you couldn't even hold a conversation or watch t.v. in the evenings, we had to constantly referee those two, who would also knock over lamps and other sizable furniture while they wrestled. So, in their case, not hyperactivity, just puppy hijinks. Neither of them is a barker though (thank heavens) and they both love a good cuddle. At this stage it's like cuddling a bunch of walking sticks though, they're all legs! But what a temperament, the perfect mix of calmness in the house and yet lots of energy for family outings. And they loooooove people.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Deb Caz said:


> Can you tell me where you found your pup?
> I have been on the hunt for new pup for about a month. Looking for a Moyen, preferably, and came across your post. I am happy to travel to find the right dog.
> Can you point me in the right direction?
> Thanks so much,
> Deb C


Vinnie makes my heart go pitter patter - I have had a big crush on him for a long time  

I think Vinnie is a Karbit poodle
Page Title


----------



## Aspen (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a great thread! I myself am trying to decide if I want to go mini or standard. I love the beauty of the standard but the mini travels more conveniently ( or at least that is what it seems, since I do not have my poodle yet I am open to your opinions on this ) How do hotels and such respond to standards vs mini's? I prefer the middle ground, 15-18 inch so should I seek a small standard or X mini....it is so hard to decide and yet it is such an important decision  I want my dog to go everywhere with me so he/she will need to be able to easily fit within the car and be accepted into hotels and other business'. 

I agree personality is more important to size and color. If you do not have a complimentory personality, looks will not hold out during the rough puppy stage and frustrations that can arise. I have seen people bond to a dog with the perfect personality but not the "right" color faster, resulting in long relationships. While others have settled for the "right" color and then given their pet up because the personality would not jive with the family and they couldn't handle the dog.

The breeder I am looking at does standards and mini's. The breeder does strictly standards but in 2008 her daughter, who breeds and shows minatures in the south, joined her. So depending on which I choose will dictate which breeder I will be working with.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Vinnie makes my heart go pitter patter - I have had a big crush on him for a long time
> 
> I think Vinnie is a Karbit poodle
> Page Title


Thanks!! Yep - you're right. Vinnie came from Karin Benker - Karbit Poodles.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

As I'm typing this, my mini, Potsie, is sitting in my lap, staring alternately at me and the computer screen - lol! He is a complete velcro dog, and would sit in my lap, forever, if he had his way. He's very sturdy - not fragile at all and very portable.

Something else to think about. The bigger the dog, the more expensive they are - food, medicine, vet bills, etc. I used to have a lab (RIP Chipper), and his vet bills/medicine were a LOT more expensive than my poodle's and cockapoo's are.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Temperament isn't a size thing so much as an individual dog thing. I think a lot has to do with the owner too, as dogs often reflect their owners. I've met neurotic SPOOS, MPOOS and TPOOS. I've also encountered wonderful examples of all three sizes. So, your best bet is to thoroughly research your breeder and be clear about what type of poodle you want. A good breeder will help you select the appropriate pup, and many will temperament test the litter. 

Having said that, I think you might like the "moyen" or oversized miniature poodle. The black pup in my signature, Alexander the Great, is an oversized miniature and is a _wonderful _poodle. Back in his youth, he could run 8 miles and then crash and watch a movie. He barks when someone comes to the door but mostly just likes to get massages and snuggle. I have always had males dogs, so I guess you could say I have a preference. Anyway, Alex is the perfect size, IMHO, at 17.5" tall and 18 lbs. He was bred to be a miniature so I refer to him as an oversized miniature. 

Carolyn of Cabryn Poodles sometimes has oversized miniatures. Chagall's Mom has an oversized Cabryn mini, Chagall. He's about the same size as Alex. Cabryn breeds silvers and blacks (maybe more?) and is located in NJ.


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

I had the same delima when I was trying to decide what type of poodle to bring home. I had always owned pomeranians and never had a big dog before. At a dog show I saw a standard and fell in love with poodles.I thought a mini would be better but after researching and going to numerous shows, I decided on a standard. Im waiting on my standard now but from what i heard standards are very clean easy to train and not your typical big dog.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau, Nickel, Fozzie, Chagall, Alexander . . . all of these forum regulars and more are "oversized minis" at around 16-17.5" and 18-20 lbs. I think I can speak for us oversized mini poo owners (OMPOs) and say that as far as we are concerned this is a perfect sized dog for all reasons and seasons. Not too big, not too small, but just right!

It's a real shame that we do not have an official "moyen" or "klein" size category here in the US. It seems to me that such an ideally sized dog would be extremely popular if it were more common and not just the result of minis accidentally going "oversize." (Though there are a very few U.S. breeders who have imported and bred actual moyens from Europe. I think Cabryn is one?)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The temperment you want can be found in both standards and minis. Make sure the puppies are temperment tested. Puppies vary tremendously in personality, even within the same litter, so if you find a breeder you like, you can explain the personality type you would like. 

Leeuman, we may not have an official Klein/Moyen size, but there are some very nice ones out there. My SIL has one from a breeder who imported and he is as sweet as pie. He will be 17-19 inches. Attyanne can see his 4 month picture under the apricot thread (his siblings were black and one other cream). He has fully health tested parents, his Mom is 18 inches tall and #1 UKC two times (Moyens are accepted and shown in UKC, not unlike partis) and his Dad was a Russian Moyen import around 17 inches. Moyens's are shown in the standard poodle class in UKC. UKC accepts the standard of the Poodle club as written "Anything over 15 inches". There is a Cabryn in his background on the mothers side. No wonder Chagall has a similar look to his face as my breeders dogs (pretty faces). Attyanne can pm me if she is interested in the Moyen size. 

If you want to stick with a USA AKC accepted size, then it sounds to me like you may like the mini size a little more than the standards.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

sschoe2 said:


> You might also want to consider the Moyen/Klein poodles. We decided the miniatures were too small for stairs and jumping on the bed and the standards were bigger than I wanted so we got a Moyen. They run 25-35 pounds. I have read conflicting reports whether they are just a standard X Miniature or a separate breed. Mine is Std X Miniature. It is kind of the best of both worlds.
> 
> Oh my, don't tell my two toys they are too small to climb stairs or jump onto chairs, couches, the bed, or my lap. All poodles have springs in their feet. I've had minis most of my life. One of my sweet mini boys used to leap vertically into the air beside my half screen door. People passing by used to laugh when they saw his head come into view, and then as he went back down, his ears used to fly up. I'm sure you are happy with your moyen, but all poodles are athletes.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree, poodlelover. Poodles are usually athletic, but not always. It depends how they are built more than their size.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Deb Caz said:


> Can you tell me where you found your pup?
> I have been on the hunt for new pup for about a month. Looking for a Moyen, preferably, and came across your post. I am happy to travel to find the right dog.
> Can you point me in the right direction?
> Thanks so much,
> Deb C


I got mine from Riegsecker's kennel in NW OH. They sell mostly golden doodles and I haven't seen any more moyens from them since Sari's litter last Oct.


Riegsecker's Kennel


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have always had minis, Jake (seen in my avatar) is what is now called moyen/klein size (although he was a mini), he was about 17'1/2" and 30 lbs. I specifically looked for a large mini and he fit the bill perfectly for me --- and I had people stopping me all the time asking, "now WHICH size is he?" My neighbors had spoos (3 pups) and when Jake was full grown, he would stand with the pups and looked like he was part of the litter!

The reason I got Sunny (in my signature) was the breeder suggested him since he was her largest mini (just under 15" and about 19 lbs.) and she thought since I liked a bigger mini he would be a good fit for me. Well, he is great, and size is only part of it -- although we are still getting acclimated, he has the most balanced and calm temperment and has logs of energy -- which is great for me. I, too, love the spoo size, and if I had a house instead of a condo, with a large yard, I would probably have one of each. As it is, a large mini is my preference for size --- but also would say that size goes out the window if the temperment is off, etc., so you really need to look for the whole package.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

minis can leap HIGH! dont' think that they can't. bigger toys too. remember poodle legs are part springs. if my cairn terriers can make it up on top of my bed, then so can mini poodles. heck they can leap tall buildings!

but personally, i prefer the standards. temperance is almost 2 and still is personality plus and very active, but not destructive. and neither of my spoos are yappy which is nice because my cairns are. i dunno if it is a size thing or a character trait. terriers can be yappy. toy poodles can be too. minis may be not as inclined.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I temperament tested Leroy at 12 weeks before adopting. He is a standard poodle but they did not have much info on him when he was at the rescue. I carried him, touched his feet, put my hand in his mouth, walked away to see if he'd follow, called him to come to me etc. Even had some toys out there. He didn't mind being carried, having his feet touched, me opening his mouth, didn't care at all about the toys and followed me around the yard. I wanted a dog that would be very focused on me. I guess I'm paying the price now cause he's Velcro poodle with intense separation anxiety. He also has a laid-back, dopey personality. He's REALLY lazy and doesn't want to do tricks... unless I have something good. He let's me do whatever I want to him grooming-wise, and is so patient. I did not go through the destructive puppy phase where they chew everything because all he did was sleep ALL day. My husband kept thinking he was a sick puppy cause he was always lethargic. But that's just his personality. He CAN get easily riled up but since we are low-key people, we do not like that behavior and is unacceptable to us. My standard is very cuddly but I have to sit or lie down on the ground. He'd take up the whole couch if i let him on the furniture, and I'd have to kick my husband out of the bed if I let Leroy sleep on it! When he was a puppy it was hard to get him interested in playing fetch or playing with balls. He'll fetch in the house but will want to play chase outside. I really think I lucked out with my first dog. My criteria now to get a dog is that, I don't care what breed they are, they MUST be great on the grooming table. I've groomed poodles from toy to standard and at least one in each size has tried to bite during grooming, so don't expect all poodles love the process. I'm more partial to the mourn or standard sizes because bigger dogs are easier to housebreak!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*mourn = moyen (my phone keeps autocorrecting!)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ahhhh . . Finally somebody mentioned temperament testing! lol

I think that would be more reliable in assessing a dog's personality than in general and by sizes. Most breeders do this anyway at a certain age. I'm sure yours will too. 

NOW just pic yr favourite size!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

My 10# oversized toy/undersized mini has been able to leap onto my VERY high bed since she was about 4 months old, so don't rule a mini out due to fragility or lack of jumping skills.  She can also chase my 50# BC mix all over the yard and can outrun her no problem. She's quite calm most of the time but when she's active, she's ACTIVE. She even has created her own "agility" course around the furniture and other obstacles (exercise bike, toys, etc.) in our family room!

It will be a tough decision for sure. My hubby recently announced that he wants a standard in the next few years. I'm trying to steer him to a moyen since I'm more of a lap dog person.


----------



## cookie (Nov 14, 2010)

You reminded me of myself. I have a mini at the moment and am deciding whether to get a standard or mini too. I can't give you the answer but I can tell you about my mini. He is the most adorable thing ever! I have had many dogs, and from now onwards, I am sticking only with poodle. What a perfect dog. My mini is the perfect size. I like how I can take him anywhere, he is obedient, he comes lie next to me whenever I sit and follows me around the house. Never let me off his sight. He doesn't eat much, doesn't take long to wash and dry, and cheaper when grooming. He doesn't bark randomly. He alerts me when someone is at the door. Sleep with me on my bed (without taking over my space) And because of his size, if there is a problem, I can save him right away. I just lift him up. Easy as pie. Perfect! Now, here is the down side.

Problem: because he is small, he sometimes runs out of the house to the road when I let him out to pee. We have fence but he always find a way. And I am sometimes worried when I take him for walks in the present of bigger dogs. These are the only downsize really.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love all the posts and agree - its the individual dog that will make the difference and the way you train it. We have minis and standards.. While my daughter prefers the minis - lap dogs - I prefer the standards. I don't particularly want my dog in my lap - occasional snuggling on the couch is great but not on the lap lol - whichever you get you wll be happy with a poodle!! I would never get another breed now that I have had poodles!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love many breeds, but I will never be without a poodle. Once you get over the grooming issues, no other dog seems quite the same. Standards do cost more the groom and more to feed.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going through the same decision right now. I have a std and mini litter each lined up to look at this winter. I think the decision is so difficult because you can't go wrong either way. (I had toys growing up btw, a whole family of them. I'd be happy with a toy too.)

I'm inclining toward a mini at present. But I have two factors which may not apply to you. I spend a great deal of time with my elderly parents who won't be comfortable with a large dog, they're not comfortable with my sister's lab/rottie who is a teddy bear. They just do not like the feeling of a dog that big brushing up against them even lightly. I also have no yard to speak of.

But beyond that, from a practical pov, a mini makes so much more sense. Cheaper, easier to maintain/handle, gives you more flexibility (fit more people in a car for example). For me personally there isn't anything I could do with a std that I could not with a mini, I'm not looking to hunt big birds or anything. By contrast, there is more I can do with a mini. Every store around here (except the grocery stores obviously) allows you to put a small dog in a shopping cart and walk around in a store. I could treat pup to a wider variety in his diet, splurge for some imported lamb ribs more often. I could give him a bullystick or similar treat every day. Practice agility in the living room. Maybe trick dogging, which doesn't sound pleasant at all with a 90 lb dog. Stuff like that.

And omg everything is so much cheaper, cannot stress enough the importance of this for me. I could actually buy puppy all the nice things like the LL Bean Cuddler bed which for stds would cost like $1000. Well not that much but it's way the f up there. I just cringe at the prices once you hit that XL size. They don't even tell you up front they don't want to scare you, they give you the mini poodle price to draw you in and then you select XL by a dropdown window and them you see the price and faint.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

taem said:


> Every store around here (except the grocery stores obviously) allows you to put a small dog in a shopping cart and walk around in a store.


LMBO, hon! I immediately had this flash of 27" Tonka riding around a store in a cart. 

I'm still chuckling!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

If XL beds weren't so expensive, I'd be buying a million dog beds (and clothes). I like to think my dog's big size keeps me from splurging on things. I mean, does a dog really need 5+ dog beds? If you're looking for a really big dog bed, a cheaper alternative is to actually buy an infant crib bed. They are cheap starting at ~$30. if you're crafty, you can even build a wooden frame to make it a doggie day bed. A friend told me she knows a guy who did this for his great Danes.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I mean, does a dog really need 5+ dog beds?


No of course not. But some humans do need to buy their dogs 5+ overpriced dog beds. I am one of them. I don't plan to buy bling collars or anything though. Not that there's anything wrong with that either.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

taem said:


> No of course not. But some humans do need to buy their dogs 5+ overpriced dog beds. I am one of them. I don't plan to buy bling collars or anything though. Not that there's anything wrong with that either.


Me too. I don't have children so I splurge on my MPOOs. No bling collars/sweaters or anything like that though...I tend to fork over $$$ for grooming supplies and food (chicken, buffalo, etc.). Now, of course mine all have the Land's End Doggie Squall jackets because it gets cold where I live. Snowing, sleeting and freezing rain right now!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Me too. I don't have children so I splurge on my MPOOs. No bling collars/sweaters or anything like that though...I tend to fork over $$$ for grooming supplies and food (chicken, buffalo, etc.). Now, of course mine all have the Land's End Doggie Squall jackets because it gets cold where I live. Snowing, sleeting and freezing rain right now!


It's because of people like us that the industry is as crazy as it is lol. I mean they are seriously gouging us. Anyway I don't know what your motivations are but for me, when I had toys, I was just a kid with no real allowance to speak of, what little money I had I spent on myself just like a selfish little brat would. I'm so filled with remorse that I didn't treat my little darlings to more stuff. And so my next dog will get a bunch of stupidly overpriced beds lol. Probably a high value chew every night also, but first I should reseach whether that's bad for a dog.

Oh sorry didn't mean to drift on subject matter. It's sort of relevant, the cost savings of owning a small dog and what you could do with it. You could even spend it on yourself, if you wanted to. Or the in between stuff, like a pocket hd camcorder that you buy so you can take vids of your pup. That's technically not a dog toy, that's your toy.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

It is much cheaper to care for a smaller dog. I've been wanting to buy a new bed for my spoo but it's so expensive! I haven't gotten around to trying out an infant mattress. I have a feeling my husband will ask me why I'm buying all these beds. My cats are spoiled rotten. They have a lot of blankets, beds, clothes, treats, etc. But I don't think dogs care how much you spend on something. Buying expensive things really caters to people. My dog loves to play with an empty water bottle, while ignoring the $15 toy I bought. Same with cats. I bought them a nice $30 toy and they ignored it and played with the box. The things I splurge on is food, treats, meds (or vet care), and grooming. If you can find the $$$ for these, doesn't matter what size poodle you have!


----------



## SamanthaJo (Oct 30, 2011)

I may be a little partial on this, but I think my mini is just perfect. It was weeks after we got her before we heard her make a peep. She's 8 months now and the only time she makes a noise is when she's really playing or if she hears something. Usually it's just a little quiet growl and a grunt, then she'll go check it out and settle back down. The only time I really hear her bark is if someone is definitely at the door, which has come in handy since I'm always upstairs and our doorbell has stopped working lol. As far as her activity level goes, I think she's the laziest puppy I've ever seen. If I'm in bed, she's right there with me and she'll stay there as long as I'm in there. She lays around quite a bit, but she randomly gets really hyper and runs around and plays for a couple minutes, then passes out on the couch. She gets along great with my lab mix as well. They play together a lot, and I'm so glad the lab doesn't get too rough with her. All in all I don't think I could ask for a better puppy.


----------

